# configurar un comparador 7485



## west140 (Oct 31, 2007)

como puedo configurar un comparador, para cuando reciba un 5 este me diga A=B entonces prende un led.

me interesa como se conecta el comparador para que este ya tenga guardado el 5, el 5 vendria de un flip flop saludos.


----------



## Chrisnino (Nov 8, 2007)

en un comparador es sencillo en bcd cinco es 0101 el ingreso del numero lo realizas tu, y luego en la parte de comparar tienes que enviar desde tierra y voltaje el número enviame tu correo para enviarte algunas funciones del comparador


----------



## GerardoU2 (Dic 1, 2009)

Chrisnino dijo:


> en un comparador es sencillo en bcd cinco es 0101 el ingreso del numero lo realizas tu, y luego en la parte de comparar tienes que enviar desde tierra y voltaje el número enviame tu correo para enviarte algunas funciones del comparador




YO tengo problemas con esto...quiero que cuando la salida A=B, me mande un 1 logico y por medio de un transistor me encienda un pequeño motor(12V).


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola GerardoU2

Como debes saber los comparadores digitales 74LS85 y otros de la serie CD4xxx “comparan” dos Bytes de 4 Bits.

Por medio de Otras 3 entradas se puede Programar para que alguna de las salidas sean ciertas. En el caso del 74LS85 estas salidas son ciertas cuando son altas (1 Lógico).

Estas tres entradas se Llaman A<B, A=B y A>B.

Lo que estas requiriendo es que cuando A sea Igual a B en la salida A=B té de un nivel lógico 1.

Esto lo logras conectando a tierra las entradas A<B y A>B y la entrada A=B conectarla al Vcc.

Ahora Bien: cuando las entradas A1, A2, A4, A8 sean igual a B1, B2, B4, B8 la salida A=B dará un nivel lógico 1.

Básate en la imagen adjunta para elaborar tu circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2009)

Por aquí tienes un ejemplo:
Ver el archivo adjunto 25829


----------



## junior90 (Dic 3, 2009)

si es muy fácil solo en las entradas ´A´coloca el 5 en binario fijo y en las entradas B coloca las entradas d los ff. y e los pines de habilitación habilitas solo el A=B y los otros los colocas a masa. y ya.
y tu circuito funciona perfecto como el circuito de MrCarlos con el detalle que creo que en las entradas tiene 1010 (el 10 en binario) y tu necesitas el 101 (el 5 en binario)saludos.


----------



## GerardoU2 (Dic 3, 2009)

Eso ya lo he realizado...lo que pasa es que el Reloj funciona muy bien y el otro lado seteo de hora tambien...lo que pasa es que no se realiza la comparacion...cuando ambos son iguales la salida A=B, siempere permanece activa en bajo.


----------



## junior90 (Dic 3, 2009)

y habilitaste el A=B??? fijate en el datasheet los pines y colocas el A y el B en el mismo orden.( a1,a2.... b1,b2.....)
debe funcionar yo lo eh usado y me funciono bastante bien.


----------



## GerardoU2 (Dic 4, 2009)

yo he simulado el circuito y todo funciona bien. Pero al implementarlo no me realiza la comparacion obtengo esto siempre :

A>B = 3.63V
A=B = 0.13V
A<B = 0.13V

siempre obtengo lo mismo. Aunque el reloj y el seteo lleguen a un punto que son iguales, he revisado varias veces y la comparacion jamas la realiza. Pongo esto asi en el primer comparador en las entradas :
A>B = tierra
A=B = VCC
A<B = tierra

Pero al finasl obtengo lo mismo no realiza la comparacion. Todo lo demas lo hace bien. Ya cambie el transistor por un par darligton, pensando que esto podria ser el problema.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 4, 2009)

Hola GerardoU2

Una pregunta: con que circuitos integrados tienes formado el Reloj?
Probablemente sean de una lógica diferente a la que requiere el comparador.

Por otra parte, puede ser que el mismo comparador no sirva, que se haya quemado.
[/COLOR] 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## GerardoU2 (Dic 4, 2009)

Estoy utilizando el NTE74193, y el 74LS47. para el comparador estoy utilizando el NTE74LS85. ya cambie todos los 7485 y el resultado es el mismo. Siempre obtengo un Cero logico cuando deberia dar un 1 logico.

gracias por la molestia


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 4, 2009)

Hola GerardoU2

Seguro que tienes conectado el NTE74LS193 Con el NTE74LS85 como se muestra en la figura adjunta?
En el dibujo adjunto se ven los niveles lógicos. Nota que las A’s son Iguales a las B’s y que A=B es 1 Lógico.
No te faltara conectar algún punto común, Tierra Por ejemplo?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## GerardoU2 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola a todos

Queria saber si alguien me puede ayudar, con el diagrama de la fuente de voltaje del CPU. Quiero entenderlo realmente como funciona. Pues no estoy convencido con las 3 etapas que presentan algunos diagramas.

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## SAAM (Jun 5, 2010)

mira te doi un consejo yo tenia el mismo problema que voz y eso pasa porque el fabricante de los CI 74LS85 no es d buena calidad lo que tenes que acer es poner una resistencia de referencia a tierra (negativo, gnd, masa como sea que le llames) en todas las entradas de la 74LS85 (A1,A2,A4,A8,B1,B2,B4,B8) y asi el integrado reconocera un 0 logico en las entradas y te dara el resultado que deseas 

Espero esto te sirva ami me funciono


----------



## GerardoU2 (Jun 8, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta

Pero asi como me lo dices las entradas de los comparadores estarian fijas, no lo estaria comparando con nada. Y la aplicacion que requiero es comparar dos entradas: Una que viene de unos contadores y otra que YO la estoy programando con unos Dip Switches. Quizas no entendi tu respuesta. Podrias explicarmela con esto que te he dicho.


----------



## edvassi (Feb 11, 2011)

Hola es muy buena la informacion MrCarlos nesecito ayuda para montar un un circuito sencillo como el que tu aportastes pero en proteus u otro programa para ver su funcionamiento.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 11, 2011)

Hola edvassi

Ve si te sirve este; está en CircuitMaker

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## faka (Nov 10, 2011)

hola mrcarlos, 

En verdad haces buenos aportes, necesito ayuda para realizar un contador de modulo 25,estoy utilizando el 7490 y el 7493, el 7490 lo escogi para que fuera las unidades y el 7493 para que fueran las decenas, asi que necesito truncar el 2 y el 5 en el 7485 para que se repita el ciclo. pero me surge una duda.... cuando el integrado de las unidades empieza el conteo y llega a 5 este se resetea??? gracias por tu ayuda

hola mrcarlos, 

En verdad haces buenos aportes, necesito ayuda para realizar un contador de modulo 25,estoy utilizando el 7490 y el 7493, el 7490 lo escogi para que fuera las unidades y el 7493 para que fueran las decenas, asi que necesito truncar el 2 y el 5 en el 7485 para que se repita el ciclo, pero no se como hacerlo. Será que en las entradas A1, A2, A3, A4, tengo que fijar los números que necesito en binario...  pero me surge una duda.... cuando el integrado de las unidades empieza el conteo y llega a 05 este se resetea??? gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 10, 2011)

Hola faka

Según entiendo el contador que pretendes hacer es modulo 25.
Para lograrlo debes detectar cuando el contador de decenas llegue al 2 y el de unidades llegue al 6. en ese preciso instante restablecerlos a cero.

Si restableces en 5, como dejas ver en tu mensaje, no se vería el 5 pues el Reset ocurre a la velocidad de la luz.

Podrías decirme cómo utilizarías el 7485 ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## faka (Nov 11, 2011)

hola Mrcarlos,

Pues mira,en realidad tiene que mostrar hasta en número 24 y devolverse a cero cuando llegue a 25, entonces mi idea es comparar las unidades y las decenas en el 7485... entonces cuando llegue el  número 2 y 5 al comparador que se logre  A=B y este pulso los envío al reset de cada uno de los 7490,7493.

Pero la pregunta que te hacia es como hacer esa comparacion???
 Se que tengo que fijar el valor que deseo  en el comparador para que luego se compare con los contadores, pero no se como, ¿ cómo podría fijar un número en el comparador?. ¿tengo que hacerlo en binario?.

Mil gracias por tu ayuda

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 11, 2011)

Hola faka

Bien, si el contador irá de 00 a 24 entonces hay que detectar cuando llegue a 25 y en ese instante restablecer a cero; tal cual lo mencionas.

Los 7485 se conectarían en cascada: uno para las decenas otro para las unidades.
Decenas salida A<B Se Conecta a Unidades entrada A<B.
Decenas salida A=B Se Conecta a Unidades entrada A<B.
Decenas salida A>B Se Conecta a Unidades entrada A<B.

En el 7485 para las decenas:
Las entradas A<B y A>B se conectan a tierra(GND) Para que sienta un cero.
La entrada A=B se conecta al Vcc. Para que sienta un uno
De ese modo la salida A=B 7485 para unidades será cierta solo cuando A sea igual a B.

Las Q’s del contador de decenas se conectan al las entradas A’s del 7485 para las decenas de acuerdo a su valor.
Las Q’s del contador de unidades se conectan al las entradas A’s del 7485 para las unidades de acuerdo a su valor.
En las entradas B’s del 7485 para decenas se programa un 2(0010) los 0’s a tierra. Los 1’s al Vcc.
En las entradas B’s del 7485 para unidades se programa un 5(0101) los 0’s a tierra. Los 1’s al Vcc.

En el 7485 para las unidades se utiliza la salida A=B para restablecer los contadores 7490 y 7493.

A propósito: qué simulador utilizas para desarrollar tus proyectos ?.

Al respecto de esta pregunta que haces: ¿tengo que hacerlo en binario?.
*R: *Todos los circuitos lógicos funcionan solo en binario.
Creo que aquí tienes una confusión: Lo cierto es que sí es binario, solo que hay varios códigos: BCD, Hex, Octal, Gray...

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

